# Another question about Miralax...



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

I was just wondering if any of you that have been taking Miralax could answer a question for me. Are you suppose to drink alot of water when taking Miralax or does it matter?? Will it work better if you drink more water with it?? Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Anyone who tends to constipation often does better if they drink enough water. How much is "enough" may vary, but your body pulls water from the stool once it gets to the colon so letting yourself dehydrate never helps.Miralax will hold water in the stool more than it otherwise would, but still it probably helps to keep hydrated so it can do its work.K


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have tried Miralax several times and it never worked for me. But I am thinking it was because I was eating very very little. Perhaps if I eat more, and especially more fiber, it will work. Also, what kind of doses are you taking and how often. thanks


----------



## luv2chat (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, miralaxs works better if you drink lots of water


----------



## catnapt (Dec 7, 2008)

yes you really need to drink a lot when you take Miralaxmy experience with it, was that if i didn't drink enough, i would feel dehydrated, with dry lips and tongue, etcit seems the Miralax works SO well at drawing liquid into your colon, it will make you dehydrate elsewhere!! my skin even got very dry and itchy!!Miralax worked ok for me for awhile but it no longer does, i don't know if this is due to other dietary changes i've made or whatbut the short answer is, YES be sure to drink plenty of fluids when you take Miralax!one thing about it that i didn't care for is that it can make your stools very soft and sticky, so not to be too graphic, but cleaning up after a BM was a major product. sorry to be so graphic! it helps to have flushable wet wipes on handgood luck! and um hope everything comes out ok(heck i figure that's been said dozens of times on this forum, right LOL)


----------

